# Corporal Kevin Aigner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Corporal Kevin Aigner Travis County Constable's Office - Precinct 2, Texas

End of Watch: Saturday, September 10, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 38
Tour of Duty: 15 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Duty related illness
Date of Incident: September 10, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Corporal Kevin Aigner passed away while assisting residents in an area devastated by wildfire. He was working his post on Wharton Cove when he began to have trouble breathing. He was flown to Seton Medical Center where he later died.

Corporal Aigner had served with the Travis County Precinct 2 Constable's Office for 12 years and had served in law enforcement for a total of 15 years.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Constable Adan Ballesteros
Travis County Constable's Office - Precinct 2
10409 Burnet Road #150
Austin, TX 78758

Phone: (512) 854-9697


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Corporal Aigner


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Corporal


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Corporal Aigner


----------

